# Wine 1.8 "could not call Proc" error



## chrisrlink (Jun 20, 2016)

hi I'm on Kubuntu 14.04 LTS Running wine v 1.8 the game i'm trying to install is the sims 3 i checked appdb.com for compatability it's "gold" status problem is though when i try to install it i get "runtime error (at 71:174) could not call proc" and (at 154:113) could not call proc" using XP settings btw


----------



## ChaoticGamer (Jun 21, 2016)

How are you installing The Sims 3?
What method are you using?


----------



## Joom (Jun 24, 2016)

Run the installer from a terminal session and post the log. The information you've given isn't that helpful. Also, use Windows 7 instead of XP.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 26, 2016)

ok will do


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 26, 2016)

new information I'm on ZorinOS 9 core using wine1.8

as for the terminal i get this output

[email protected]:~$ cd Desktop
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ cd Sims 3
bash: cd: Sims: No such file or directory
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ cd Sims_3
bash: cd: Sims_3: No such file or directory
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ cd S3
[email protected]:~/Desktop/S3$ setup.exe
setup.exe: command not found
[email protected]:~/Desktop/S3$ wine setup.exe
fixmerocess:SetProcessDEPPolicy (1): stub
fixmerocess:SetProcessDEPPolicy (1): stub
fixme:winisableProcessWindowsGhosting : stub
fixme:graphics:ShutdownBlockReasonDestroy (0x10086): stub
fixme:graphics:ShutdownBlockReasonCreate (0x10086, L"Installing"): stub
fixme:rstrtmgr:RmStartSession 0x50a004, 0, 0x50a008 stub!
err:module:import_dll Library MFC42.DLL (which is needed by L"C:\\users\\chris\\Temp\\is-4LFP6.tmp\\isskin.dll") not found
^Cfixme:console:CONSOLE_DefaultHandler Terminating process 8 on event 0
fixme:console:CONSOLE_DefaultHandler Terminating process 26 on event 0
[email protected]:~/Desktop/S3$


----------



## Joom (Jun 26, 2016)

```
winetricks mfc42
```

Run that. You don't have the proper VC redistributable packages installed.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 26, 2016)

yeah just figured that out thanks


----------

